# lizards up next, (lots of pics)



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

apologies this one has lots of pictures 


emerald swifts 







green anoles 






brown anoles 











southern long tailed lizard 







eyed lizard 







chinese tree dragons 











chinese water dragon 






collared lizard


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

citrus bearded 







collared pair 

male first then female 













four lined plated lizards 







male yemen chameleon 







red bearded 






panther chameleon 
sambava x nosy be 






babye beardeds


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

female yemen cham telling male shes not up for some alone time 







orange spotted agamas 






me having a face of with a young male yemen cham 







piebald female yemen cham 







bearded colours 







sailfin dragon 






green iguanas 











rankins dragon







white eye crocodile skink


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

female panther cham 







female yemen cham being receptive to male 












jungle runner 






pygmy chameleons 


















that particular female gave me around 400 babies in 5 years, and heres one of them 







the dad 






male panther cham


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

bearded eating 






fiji iguana hatching 







adult male 









#

daughter and son of above male now 






mum laying more eggs 







baby male on his own 











dad showing of his nice colours


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

caimen lizard 
















rhino iggys 












sorry again for amount of pics there


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome photos thanks for sharing and giving us reptile keepers here in Australia, a chance to see photos of Lizards from other parts of the world, that l know we will never ever get a chance to keep or breed here in Australia with, but we do have alot of interesting Lizards here that we can keep and breed so what more could we ask for.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 4, 2010)

wow mate some really cool lizards there


----------



## cheddah (Sep 4, 2010)

unreal, thanks for sharing


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 4, 2010)

so many great looking reptiles you have thanks for all the great pics


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> wow mate some really cool lizards there


 


thanks  i do like my lizards lol 




cheddah said:


> unreal, thanks for sharing





pythrulz said:


> so many great looking reptiles you have thanks for all the great pics


----------



## bigi (Sep 4, 2010)

speechless


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy Moly, that is unbelievable!! Thanks for sharing, there are so many amazing lizards there. Do you keep them all? If so, how do you find room for all of them? Lol.


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 4, 2010)

reptilian1933 said:


> Awesome photos thanks for sharing and giving us reptile keepers here in Australia, a chance to see photos of Lizards from other parts of the world, that l know we will never ever get a chance to keep or breed here in Australia with, but we do have alot of interesting Lizards here that we can keep and breed so what more could we ask for.



Agreed awsome pics, what more could we ask for - CHAMELEONS! tee hee they are my dream lizard : p


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Bugga! I am at work now and the pics don't open.... will have to remember to check out this thread when i get home!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 4, 2010)

wow awesome collection you have, you must have a huge house with your collection and i guess they must take up a lot of your time .


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Their colours are great!
Makes me wish that some of our Nothern Tree Monitors were kept in capitivity.


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

gregcranston said:


> Holy Moly, that is unbelievable!! Thanks for sharing, there are so many amazing lizards there. Do you keep them all? If so, how do you find room for all of them? Lol.


 
yep all mine, except the caimen lizard, i just work with him, and they do take up alot of room, but have a few reptile rooms not attached to my house for them lol




Funkstaa said:


> Agreed awsome pics, what more could we ask for - CHAMELEONS! tee hee they are my dream lizard : p



i do love my chameleons lol



Sarah said:


> wow awesome collection you have, you must have a huge house with your collection and i guess they must take up a lot of your time .



my full time job is working with reptiles, i have 3 jobs and all are reptile related 



Jannico said:


> Their colours are great!
> Makes me wish that some of our Nothern Tree Monitors were kept in capitivity.



i work with the black, green and blue tree monitors, they are all stunning, rip me to shreds with the claws when moving them, but beautiful to look at. 




Jay84 said:


> Bugga! I am at work now and the pics don't open.... will have to remember to check out this thread when i get home!



i should really go to bed, up working tomorrow with a new delivery of species and will be a busy day,


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 4, 2010)

absolutely stunning 
gotta love crocodile skinks, my face lizard


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 5, 2010)

OK, so my favourites are the pygmy chameleons...... is there anything cuter than that?!?!?!

The most beautiful are the Fijian Iguanas.


----------



## Niall (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you ever come across these guys around you?
You can so called pick them up for 60 pounds in England.







We found this guy in New Guinea in May, he is _Sphenomorphus muelleri _


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> absolutely stunning
> gotta love crocodile skinks, my face lizard


 
they are interesting little things lol 




Jay84 said:


> OK, so my favourites are the pygmy chameleons...... is there anything cuter than that?!?!?!
> 
> The most beautiful are the Fijian Iguanas.



everyone loves the pygmy chams, there defence is to vibrate, (a poor defence) but a rather cute one lol 





Niall said:


> Have you ever come across these guys around you?
> You can so called pick them up for 60 pounds in England.
> 
> 
> ...




i've had them once, but are rarely seen, but price wise, i think i paid 30 each on them, and had 3, was for the shop though and not my own collection, don't do much for me really.


----------



## monitordude (Sep 5, 2010)

awsome lizards you got there mate, those caiman lizards look unreal, all are very diferent to the ones over here.


----------



## zookieboi (Sep 5, 2010)

do you have any more pics of the pygmy chameleons? they are the coolest thing ive ever seen


----------



## 1issie (Sep 5, 2010)

Those iggys are gorgerous and those little beardies and cameleons are adorable also
could you send their enclosures.


----------



## dottyback (Sep 5, 2010)

awe inspiring mate! the pygmy chameleons are magical!


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 9, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> awsome lizards you got there mate, those caiman lizards look unreal, all are very diferent to the ones over here.



thanks mate 






zookieboi said:


> do you have any more pics of the pygmy chameleons? they are the coolest thing ive ever seen



can dig some more out or take some more for ya. 




1issie said:


> Those iggys are gorgerous and those little beardies and cameleons are adorable also
> could you send their enclosures.



i don't normally get viv shots, but will do, i get carried away with the animals, and tend to forget the vivs, some are set up as natural as possible, others are simple but functional. 




dottyback said:


> awe inspiring mate! the pygmy chameleons are magical!




the pygmys are so cool, i want to get the tiny species, but madagascar has banned export on them


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 9, 2010)

cuban iguana


----------



## the jungle guy (Sep 9, 2010)

WOW what an amazing collection  thanks for taking your time to share these pics with us 
P.s. dont be sorry about pics we love em


----------

